# Disney in Points VS Weeks



## dms1709 (Jan 8, 2009)

I am searching for a on property unit in points and am finding a few, but then I go to weeks and there is nothing.  I was under the impression that up until 10 months I could see units in weeks that are available anywhere.  Is this correct?  My points are from an Australia timeshare, does this make a difference?

Thanks

Donna


----------



## Keep Traveling (Jan 8, 2009)

You have to have a decent enough trader to be able to see weeks.

KT


----------



## janej (Jan 8, 2009)

Did you try searching weeks using your the same points?  I don't think you can pull any points resort using weeks search.  You have to also own a week that trades on the weeks side.  You will have a different login name and login to RCI weeks.


----------



## gorevs9 (Jan 8, 2009)

janej said:


> Did you try searching weeks using your the same points?  I don't think you can pull any points resort using weeks search.  You have to also own a week that trades on the weeks side.  You will have a different login name and login to RCI weeks.


I noticed in the RCI directory, that the Disney resorts had two different codes, one for Points and one for weeks (i.e. DV01 & RD01).  In theory, doing a weeks search from a points sign in should be able to see the DVC weeks, but I'm sure RCI blocks this function.  For example, for a 1 BR in May was 56,500 points (even higher in June & July).  If this same resort was obtained via the weeks search link, then the points required would be 43,000 (based on the RCI grid).
I can see various DVCs with a Points search, but those same resorts and weeks do not show up using the weeks search.

Also, if I requested a search on a single Resort ID, such as DV01, I saw availabilities, but if I did a Region search, I did not see availabilities at DV01, but when I did a region search a second time, DV01 showed up and others that were previously there were now gone.  Does RCI limit the number of resorts displayed when doing a region search OR is inventory really changing that fast? 

All that being said, unless a family wants the Disney experience, you can get a 2 BR at other GC resorts (Summer Bay, Orange Lake) for around the same number of points (or less) than a 1 BR DVC.


----------



## cr4909 (Jan 8, 2009)

gorevs9 said:


> All that being said, unless a family wants the Disney experience, you can get a 2 BR at other GC resorts (Summer Bay, Orange Lake) for around the same number of points (or less) than a 1 BR DVC.



And don't forget about Hilton.  It's pretty easy to pull HGVC International and SeaWorld for summer months.

One thing to consider is if you have both Points and a Weeks account.  The number of points for DVC is exorbitant.  For 90K 1 BD, that translates to about $540 in my case (0.6 cents/pt), or $900 if you pay 1.0 cent/pt.  With my South African Castleburn 2Bd week, I can pull the full inventory of available DVC on the Weeks side.  There's pretty good inventory during summer at SSR and OKV (not to mention Hilton, Orange Lake, etc.).  And I paid only $207 in MF's this year.  So there still is value in keeping a strong Weeks-only trader if MF's are reasonable.


----------



## bnoble (Jan 8, 2009)

> one for Points and one for weeks (i.e. DV01 & RD01).


I don't know what the RD# codes are, but they aren't Weeks---Weeks units are also under DV# resort IDs.


----------



## gorevs9 (Jan 8, 2009)

bnoble said:


> I don't know what the RD# codes are, but they aren't Weeks---Weeks units are also under DV# resort IDs.



When I looked in the online RCI directory, DVC resorts that included the RCI Points Logo had DVxx as the ID.  The same resort without the RCI Points logo had RDxx as the ID.  Other than that, your guess is as good as mine.


----------

